# FET 2WW with 2 X 5 day blasts implanted. Tested too early?



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I had my FET on Sept 29 and tested today (5DPT). My OTD is Oct 12.  I got a 'Not Pregnant.  Am I way too early?  Feeling quite deflated now as I was convinced I was pregnant having had a few similar symptoms from my fresh cycle 2 years ago (2 X 5 day blasts again) and I finally gave birth to my baby boy after several failed attempts & miscarriages.  I need some hope & successful stories regarding 5 day FET.  Good luck to everyone on here xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't want to read and run... EC+14 days is widely regarded as the earliest that HCG should show in urine to get a BFP on a HPT. Having said that, I've read quite a lot that embryos in FETs often take longer to implant so most clinics add on a day or so. If you had ET on 29/9 of a five day embryo, then the earliest I would say to test would be nine days after transfer (5+9=14) but you may want to add an extra day to be safe. ET+9 days would be 8/10 and adding a day would take you to 9/10. Your clinic's OTD is very cautious. 

Anyway, either way, you've tested WAY too early. Also, you indicated you got a 'not pregnant' so does that mean you used a Clear Blue Digital? If so, they are notoriously unreliable at detecting very early pregnancy. Most people (me included!) seem to opt for the FRER (First Response Early Response) tests.

Good luck! x


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to send such a detailed response which I really appreciate.  I've also read now that FET's take longer to show up and when my clinic said my OTD was in 14 days, I wad surprised because they asked me to test after 10 days during my successful fresh cycle.  I used several different tests that time and Clear Blue said 3+ weeks when I should have been 1-2+ and I was pregnant with twins for the first 8-9 weeks.  I tested super early that time and now I'm just so convinced I'm pregnant, I felt sure I would get another early positive but I'm clearly too keen . For sure, I will try another test on Nov 8/9.....that was going to be my first test originally and I should have stuck with my plan. Tx so much.  Xxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya if you're going to test early, I would only suggest using First Response Early Result as it's supposed to be the most sensitive. I always avoided Clear Blue digital due to them not being that sensitive or accurate for how far along you are. I knoe technically 5 days after a 5 day transfer is sometimes early enough to detect HCG but not always. With my chemical last year, I got a strong positive on FRER at 5dp5dt FET, but this time around I only got a very, very weak positive 7dp5dt, and it took several days to get distinctly darker. I read that some frozen embryos can take longer to implant and continue developing, I assume something to do with having been frozen, so you still have plenty of time for things to show up. I'm certain the earliest OTD any clinic will give is 9dp5dt, so don't rule yourself out until at least after this time


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

PS. Good luck with your natural FET & 4 Frosties.  What does natural mean by the way?  Keep me informed of the outcome.  We have similar histories xxx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Tx YesDarling.  Are you due a 2nd baby tomorrow?  That's amazing.  Huge congrats and gives me hope that I'm not out of the running and may still give my little Austin a brother or a sister. Xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Dinapantz,

Yes you're far too early -put those nasty tests away or have someone look after them for you until it's time if you can't resist!

I personally don't believe in urine HGC tests for IVF patients - they were developed for fertile women who have missed at least one period & cannot be assumed to be accurate following ART - there are many cases of women getting a negative HPT on OTD but positive on bloods. 

It is also far more important for us to be accurate as it can mean the difference between stopping or continuing crucial medication.

I always wanted to prolong being PUPO for as long as possible in case of disappointment on OTD - I figured if I'd paid thousands of pounds for a cycle I may as well get a full 2 weeks of hope and excitement! Anything else is like paying for a really expensive holiday & going home early!

Fingers crossed it will be positive for you,

B xxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Dinapantz, yep I'm due our second miracle baby tomorrow - currently bouncing on my birthing ball in the hope something starts tomorrow so I don't go too far overdue! There's always hope, every cycle can be completely different    do you have many frosties left for future cycles? Xx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry Bombsh3ll but I tested again today 8DP5DT and I received 1-2 weeks pregnant on Clear Blue.  I'm so thrilled & relieved especially after I tested early at 5DP5DT and received a 'Not Pregnant'.  I was sooo very scared this morning.  Will test again on my official test date on Oct 12 and will use FR tests too just to be sure.    Sorry to hear there's no more IVF for you but congrats on your baby girl.  My boy was born on May 21, 2013.  Maybe they'll meet one day.  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

So happy to read about your latest test, Dinapantz! Hope all goes well for you throughout!   xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Fab news Dinapantz congratulations! If you've already had a positive result on a Clear Blue then I wouldn't even bother with the FRERs as the HCG is obviously high enough to be detected on a Clear Blue so is strong, especially as it's such early days  x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies is anyone still checking this thread? I got a BFN this morning (8dp5dt of a double top quality frozen blastocyst transfer). Feeling deflated but going to try and wait now until clinic's OTD of Friday 30th. Eugh, what a crappy process this is. I was so hopeful and now feel my positivity draining from me  x


----------

